# Ufermatte von Naturagart und Ufergraben



## Teichforum.info (3. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Gemeinde,
zuerst einmal vielen Dank für die ganzen Tipps in diesem Forum, die mir beim Teichbau bisher geholfen haben.
Nun gibt es dennoch Fragen, wobei ich nicht so recht weiterkomme und hoffe hier Mitstreiter mit Erfahrungen zu treffen.
1) Ufermatte von Naturagart: diese habe ich mir in Breite 65cm besorgt. Dazu auch diverse Samentüten und Ufermattenpflanzen. Wie und welches Substrat habt Ihr auf der Matte? Ich habe hier sogar gelesen, daß man auch unterhalb der Matte etwas füllen soll, hierzu ist es schon zu spät. Ganz wichtig: wie dick muß das Substrat sein? Ich habe auf einem Probestück Lehm (in Wasser gematscht) aufgetragen. Ich habe aber dort Probleme, die kleinen Pflanzen einzusetzen. Ist es ratsam, jetzt noch __ Moos und Blumensamen auszulegen?
2) Ufergraben: habe mir wegen Kapillareffekt mit der Matte einen 30 cm tiefen und ebenso breiten angelegt. Dieser war wie erwartet innerhalb kurzer Zeit voll Wasser. Im Graben habe ich groben Kies unten und feinen Kies oben. Ich möchte nun diesen Graben auch bepflanzen. Welches Substrat kann man empfehlen?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.

Juergen


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Sep. 2003)

hallo jürgen

mein teich ist erst dieses jahr entstanden. bauzeit märz bis mai.
habe auch die ufermatte von naturagart verwendet.
ich habe nur feinen sand 5-10 cm hoch auf die matte aufgetragen, das ist zwar im ersten moment ganz gut, aber nach dem ersten regen war der meiste sand weggespült. heute würde ich mit lehm mischen, weil ich denke der lehm hält besser. aber trotz allem sind die eingesäten samen (eingesät im mai) gut gekommen. ich habe nur ganz wenig gedüngt, mit dem mitgelieferten dünger.
durch die oberfläche und die grüne farbe sieht der uferbereich aber auch so sehr natürlich aus.
einige pflanzen haben sogar schon durch die matte gewurzelt únd halten bombenfest auch wenn es regnet.
wahrscheinlich werde ich im frühjahr nochmal sand nachschütten.
ausserhalb der matten habe ich ebenfalls nur sand drin, der den ganzen sommer über immer feucht war, trotz der temperaturen, eigentlich eine ideale umgebung für sumpfpflanzen.
vielleicht waren meine infos für diech hilfreich.

gruss karl-heinz


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Jürgen,

am besten entsprechend Deinem Text:



			
				Juergens Teich schrieb:
			
		

> 1) Ufermatte von Naturagart: diese habe ich mir in Breite 65cm besorgt. Dazu auch diverse Samentüten und Ufermattenpflanzen. Wie und welches Substrat habt Ihr auf der Matte? Ich habe hier sogar gelesen, daß man auch unterhalb der Matte etwas füllen soll, hierzu ist es schon zu spät.



Ich habe kein Substrat unter der Matte, denke aber, dass das für die Entwicklung des Saatgutes besser gewesen wäre. Andererseits bleiben die Pflanzen auf dem Wall kleiner, wenn man kein Substrat unterlegt, so dass man ihn besser begehen kann. Als Substrat habe ich Verlegesand (= feinster Sand mit ca. 30% braunem Lehm) mit Wasser angerührt und in die Matte eingerieben. Ist ideal, wenn man die Matte danach vor Regen schützen kann - oder kein Regen fällt. Bei mir ging das nicht, schwere Regenfälle haben die Matte freigewaschen. Dennoch wird sie - dann natürlich entsprechend langsamer - bewachsen. Dauert dann so 1 - 2 Jahre.



			
				Juergens Teich schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz wichtig: wie dick muß das Substrat sein? Ich habe auf einem Probestück Lehm (in Wasser gematscht) aufgetragen. Ich habe aber dort Probleme, die kleinen Pflanzen einzusetzen. Ist es ratsam, jetzt noch __ Moos und Blumensamen auszulegen?



Es ist am besten, wenn Du nur so viel wie möglich dieser Masse in die Matte einreibst, aber nichts auf die Matte aufschichtest. Das Saatgut keimt und verwurzelt so langsam, dass das Sand/Lehm-Gemisch sonst mit Saatgut wieder abgewaschen wird. Mehr als ein paar Monate (und das ist schon lange) willst Du den Regenschutz sicher nicht aufgebaut lassen. In die Ufermatte selbst setzt man eigentlich keine Pflanzen ein - sondern verwendet nur Saatgut. Wenn Du es denn absolut willst, würde ich die Matte kreuzweise einschneiden, ein wenig Substrat unter die Matte schieben und  die Pflanzen setzen. Kleiner Hinweis: Das Saatgut keimt extrem (!) langsam. Du wirst Dich am Anfang (insbesondere, wenn der Verlegesand nicht frei ist von Unkräutern) immer wieder fragen, was denn da gerade spriesst. Ist nicht zu ändern. Im Grunde kannst Du deshalb auch im Herbst noch säen. Da sich im Winter aber eh nichts entwickelt und nur jede Menge Wasser und Schnee herunterkommt, empfehle ich, die Aktion im Frühjahr, wenn man davon ausgehen kann, dass die übelsten Regenfälle vorbei sind, durchzuführen.



			
				Juergens Teich schrieb:
			
		

> 2) Ufergraben: habe mir wegen Kapillareffekt mit der Matte einen 30 cm tiefen und ebenso breiten angelegt. Dieser war wie erwartet innerhalb kurzer Zeit voll Wasser. Im Graben habe ich groben Kies unten und feinen Kies oben. Ich möchte nun diesen Graben auch bepflanzen. Welches Substrat kann man empfehlen?



In diesem Punkt bin ich mit Dir nicht einer Meinung, denn wenn Du den Graben mit Kies/Steinen füllst, heisst das, Perlen vor die Säue zu werfen. Vorab: Die Dimensionen Deines Ufergrabens sind schon richtig gut - wenn es denn überall auch wirklich 30 cm sind. Ich würde den Ufergraben mit satter, nährstoffreicher Pflanzenerde (Gift innerhalb des Teiches !) füllen. Dort wachsen dann alle Sumpfpflanzen und die Pflanzen der nassen Wiese (siehe bei Werner Wallner http://www.nymphaion.de) bestens. Üppig und blühstark. *Das *ist eigentlich der Sinn des Ufergrabens: Eine nährstoffreiche Umgebung schaffen, in der sich diese Pflanzen bestens entwickeln können (was sie innerhalb des Teiches bei wünschenswert nährstoffarmem Wasser nicht können). Nur mit Kies und Steinen wachsen die Pflanzen im Ufergraben nicht besser als im Teich. Du musst dann auch immer dafür sorgen, dass der Ufergraben ausreichend mit Wasser gefüllt ist. Insbesondere in der heissen Jahreszeit wird der Wasserstand im Graben nämlich teils sehr deutlich absinken. Wichtig: Auch mit reichlich Pflanzen im Ufergraben brauchst Du ausreichend Pflanzen *im *Teich: Das sind die kümmernden Arbeitspferde, die dem Wasser die Nährstoffe entziehen. Ein Austausch dergestalt, dass die Pflanzen im Ufergraben dem Teich die Nährstoffe entziehen, findet nämlich (fast) nicht statt. Umgekehrt brauchst Du Dir keine Gedanken zu machen, dass die Nährstoffe aus dem reichen Ufergraben in den Teich gelangen: Der Wassertransport findet immer *aus *dem Teich *heraus in *den Ufergraben *hinein *statt.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Sep. 2003)

*Klima*

Hallo Rainer,
wenn ich sehe wo du wohnst, dann ist doch bei euch 9 Monate das Klima wie auf Bild Teich 8??!! Spaß beiseite:
Wie wachsen bei dir die Pflanzen, denn eine Seerose liebt es warm (siehe meine Bilder) und die Wasserpflanzen wuchern bei warmem Wasser. Oder seh´ich das falsch? Bei meinem Amphibienteich hab ich auch einen Rand von 30x30 gelassen , mit normaler Ackererde gefüllt und die Pflanzen sind kaum noch zu bändigen. Nur auf der Nordseite hab´ich etwas mit Kies  und Steinen (Wunsch der weiblichen Anteile der Familie) gearbeitet. Da sonnen sich die Viecher auf schwarzem Basalt in der Sonne.
Gruß
HOS


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Sep. 2003)

*es ist nicht ohne mit der Matte und dem Graben*

Hallo Teichbauer,

vielen Dank schon mal für die ersten Tipps. Es scheint doch nicht so einfach zu sein. Ich werde wohl versuchen, unter die Matte noch feinen Sand zu schieben. Oben geht es wohl micht, wie Karl Heinz selber erfahren muße. Und für die kleinen Pflanzen ist es wohl das beste, kleine Kerben in die Matte zu schneiden. Wenn man es so liest, eigentlich logisch, man muß nur drauf kommen. 
Ich glaube, beides geht aber nur richtig an einem flachen Ufer. Habe leider zur Terrasse und zum Nachbarn aus Platzgründen steilere Uferböschungen. Ich habe mal ein Foto davon gemacht. Im flachen Bereich stellt sich heute schon ohne Sonne heraus, daß die Matte mit dem Lehmversuch nicht im Ganzen naß bleibt. Auch nicht so einfach. Aber vielleicht hilft es ja mit dem Sand drunter.

Ich habe gerade nochmals die Anleitung von Naturagart gelesen: man war ich blöd, da steht doch " 2 cm Sand/Lehmschicht auf den Uferwall, der dann mit der Matte abgedeckt wird." Manchmal sieht man eben voller Tatendrang nicht das Richtige.

Zum Ufergraben: hier war und bin ich der Meinung, daß ich im Graben etwas mehr Gewicht durch die Steine bekomme, damit die Folie besser am Rand fixiert wird. Oben als obere Schicht sollte dann Substrat mit Dünger kommen. Wird hier von Euch echt normale Gartenerde empfohlen? Ich habe festgestellt, daß mein Graben voll mit Wasser ist. Die Ufermatte zieht also ganz heftig. Ist da nicht Sand mit Dünger besser?
Zur Info: ich habe im Teich von Naturagart das entsprechende Pflanzensortiment (Schwimmblatt, Tiefwasser, Flachwasser, Feuchtzone, alles Wild- und Naturpflanzen) genommen, schien besser zu sein als eine eigene Zusammenstellung. Dazu ein Seerosensortiment und noch ca 50 Pflanzen. Stefan hat ja Recht mit dem Statement, Teichbereich und Ufergraben haben stark unterschiedliches Nährstoffangebot. Kam vielleicht nicht so rüber, daß ich den Graben mit Dünger versehen wollte.
Ich setze noch mal ein paar Fotos in mein Album, geht besser als mit Text zu erklären.

Juergen


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Sep. 2003)

Ich denke, mit nährstoffreicher Gartenerde fähst Du gut. Erhöhter Anpressdruck ist nach meinen Erfahrungen nicht erforderlich. Substrat obenauf wird nach unten durchgespült.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

